# Houston Cruze scene?



## KBRacing96 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in The Woodlands.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I will be in Houston on the 27th, 28th, and 29th for the Yankees game.. My buddy that I might stay with lives in Alvin also so you might see me around there later this month.. I know we are going to go fishing on the 26th (Thursday).. Let me know if you want to meet up..


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I live in ne houston off of i10 and 59.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

We def need to do a meet sometime soon, I know some of the guys from gmhouston but mainly cobalts and ions. But im sure we can get something goin.


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in alvin off hwy 6, but I go **** near every where in Houston for car meets and shows. Any one going to show in the super chevy show coming up?


----------



## KBRacing96 (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha, I bought my Cruze in Alvin!


----------



## EarleenMccown (Sep 2, 2013)

got my cruze in san diego.....loll


----------

